

Ask HN: What book are you currently reading? - z0a


======
aaronsachs
Brendan Gregg's Systems Performance: Enterprise and the Cloud
([http://www.brendangregg.com/sysperfbook.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/sysperfbook.html))

------
thesumofall
The High-Velocity Edge: How Market Leaders Leverage Operational Excellence to
Beat the Competition

------
shiny_squirrel
Alexis Ohanian's "Without Their Permission".

